# 5 lug maxima install question



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

is it possible to take a 94-98 maxima 5 lug conversion and use it on our car? (B14)

I think i heard that the maxima's came in 5 lug those years and im tempted to try and get the hubs and make my SER a 5 lug and upgrade to Z32 brakes cause i know that they are compatible with the maxima hubs (i think someone even makes a kit for that) 

so what i wanna know is will it or is it just a pipe dream? cause 5 lug would be different and Z32 brakes would be a nice nissan upgrade


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

WRteam200sx said:


> is it possible to take a 94-98 maxima 5 lug conversion and use it on our car? (B14)
> 
> I think i heard that the maxima's came in 5 lug those years and im tempted to try and get the hubs and make my SER a 5 lug and upgrade to Z32 brakes cause i know that they are compatible with the maxima hubs (i think someone even makes a kit for that)
> 
> so what i wanna know is will it or is it just a pipe dream? cause 5 lug would be different and Z32 brakes would be a nice nissan upgrade


Not sure never tried it, it would be diferent. My question is why 5 lug conversion? If all you want are the calipers why not just make a new torque mount? Probably easier. As far as rotors they can be re-drilled to fit just like they do (or used to do) with the maxima rear brake conversion.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

5 lug is mainly just to be different look cool, plus it would make finding a/m rims with a 5/100 lug pattern easy to get than say a 4/100, which i guess you can always get them but it would be easier to then swap rims with other maximas and 240's that have a 5x100 ... and mainly just cause i've never seen it done LOL


----------



## DylanDET1 (Apr 28, 2006)

im sure its answered somewhere but i can't find it..... how do u actualy convert the 4x100 to any standard 5 lug?!?!??! if someone can answer that or possibly point to where it is already answerd it would be much aprciated


----------



## NissanOnly (Jul 9, 2006)

WRteam200sx said:


> 5 lug is mainly just to be different look cool, plus it would make finding a/m rims with a 5/100 lug pattern easy to get than say a 4/100, which i guess you can always get them but it would be easier to then swap rims with other maximas and 240's that have a 5x100 ... and mainly just cause i've never seen it done LOL



It's actually 5x4.5 or 5x114.3



DylanDET1 said:


> im sure its answered somewhere but i can't find it..... how do u actualy convert the 4x100 to any standard 5 lug?!?!??! if someone can answer that or possibly point to where it is already answerd it would be much aprciated


You would have to replace the hubs, but then it needs to fit the sentra cv joints. Or redrill mounting holes on current hub flange to a new 5 lug pattern and put in new studs. Which pattern? That's up to you. If there's room for 5x4.5 then it matches up with the Maxima. I But the Maxima has a larger hub bore I think. But it may be the same bore size. I don't remember.


----------



## DnK (Oct 27, 2008)

Wes,

Are you saying that the front brake rotors and calipers from a Maxima will fit on the front of a B14 just like the rears - just redrilling and then a bolt on?


----------

